# Thoughts on IBEW?



## The Redneck (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay i was planning on MAYBE joining ibew in the near future and wanted the opinions on those who are currently employed in or have recently left to reply to this. 
I personally like the way you can choose how much you work and they have work almost all the time, so very little unemployment time. I also like the fact that you get rsp's and benfits in dental and medical. But... The one thing i don't like about job security is that there are some real @ssholes that work with you and dont give a damn about you because they have a guaranteed job.. what do you think?
-Do/Did you like the way they are run? 
-Do/Did you enjoy working for them?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have the ability to get into an IBEW local that has lots of work that you can pick and choose, it would be pretty silly not to.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

The IBEW has been good for me. I cannot/will not answer for others.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Most problems with the IBEW stem from lack of work.

If there's lot's of work, then those problems disappear. The problems that still exist are usually pretty babyish. 

In general, you will make more money as an IBEW member than non-union. Some times it's a lot more. You will have as good if not better healthcare, and you will almost always have a much, much better retirement plan.


----------



## The Redneck (Jul 22, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Most problems with the IBEW stem from lack of work.
> 
> If there's lot's of work, then those problems disappear. The problems that still exist are usually pretty babyish.
> 
> In general, you will make more money as an IBEW member than non-union. Some times it's a lot more. You will have as good if not better healthcare, and you will almost always have a much, much better retirement plan.


I think my decision is final; join ibew!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The ******* said:


> I think my decision is final; join ibew!


I just noticed that it said you were in Canadia. I'm not sure if things are the same there. From what I know, there may be regulations requiring that you're paid a certain rate whether you are union or not (or is that just for apprentices?). 

It's probably best to let a Candian IBEW member fill you in.


----------



## The Redneck (Jul 22, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I just noticed that it said you were in Canadia. I'm not sure if things are the same there. From what I know, there may be regulations requiring that you're paid a certain rate whether you are union or not (or is that just for apprentices?).
> 
> It's probably best to let a Candian IBEW member fill you in.


during my first year electrical i had a run down from an ibew member for 40 years, he claimed that he makes a list of journeymen and apprentice and calls them from first come first serve thing for work, apprentices coming before journeymen. When he calls you saying theres expected work at a place for say 2 months (could even be longer) you can either take or turn down the job. This is the part that i like about ibew, if you have something come up you can turn down work. also, when you turn down a job you are placed back on the list.


i think 1st years make 60% of journeymens and you gain 5% every 700 hours of work.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

In my local, you can turn down two calls. The third, you go to the bottom of the list. Keeps the men that want to work at the top. I feel that is fair.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

big2bird said:


> In my local, you can turn down two calls. The third, you go to the bottom of the list. Keeps the men that want to work at the top. I feel that is fair.


That's how ours works , however if the agent doesn't actually speak to you and leaves a message on your phone , it doesn't count as a turned down call . This is how guys wait for the job they want , by not answering the phone . It's kind of frowned upon , but its done all the time ! There's a guy on out list that has been at number 1 for months . Either he's got his own gig and never told the hall or he's dead ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> That's how ours works , however if the agent doesn't actually speak to you and leaves a message on your phone , it doesn't count as a turned down call . This is how guys wait for the job they want , by not answering the phone . It's kind of frowned upon , but its done all the time ! There's a guy on out list that has been at number 1 for months . Either he's got his own gig and never told the hall or he's dead ?


They give you a certain amount of time to call back or else it's a refusal in my local.

I believe at 164 you still have to shape the hall, but I may be wrong. That really sucks.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I just noticed that it said you were in Canadia. I'm not sure if things are the same there. From what I know, there may be regulations requiring that you're paid a certain rate whether you are union or not (or is that just for apprentices?).
> It's probably best to let a Candian IBEW member fill you in.


Well, in Manitoba apprentices must be paid a % of the prevailing journeyman wage for the contractor they work for, whether it's a merit or union contractor. 

The actual $$ may be different for merit-shops and union shops, but the % is the same by law. So a 1st lvl gets 40% of the shops journeyman wage, 2nd 50#, etc....

So in theory a non-union apprentice could make more (or less) than the union scale, depending on their contractors wage scale. Does it happen? I've never met any apprentices that do, but have met a few that make the same as the union apprentices. 

Most of the residential-construction apprentices "I" know seem to make significantly less. However I really dont know anyone in the trade that isn't in construction, either union-commercial/industrial or non-union residential, so I cant say that it's always that way...


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know any ibew making $65/hr or close to that in Canada like I do as a NON UNION. So making a lot more in the union is hogwash even if (big if) you work all year. We have on employee from BC on our crew who left the union in bc due to lack of work. He's never made more money, plus LOA and flights are paid. So throwing out the "you automatically make more money in the union" I find offensive and ignorant. Lets educate ourselves before spouting bull****.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ewcelectric said:


> I don't know any ibew making $65/hr or close to that in Canada like I do as a NON UNION. So making a lot more in the union is hogwash even if (big if) you work all year. We have on employee from BC on our crew who left the union in bc due to lack of work. He's never made more money, plus LOA and flights are paid. So throwing out the "you automatically make more money in the union" I find offensive and ignorant. Lets educate ourselves before spouting bull****.


I said "in general" and I stand by what I said.

If you have anything other than ranting to refute what I said, please post it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty sure this is from The *******'s local (213):

General Foreman $45.12
A Foreman $41.65
B Foreman $38.88
Journeyman $34.71
1st Term Apprentice $19.09
2nd Term Apprentice $20.83
3rd Term Apprentice $22.56
4th Term Apprentice $24.30
5th Term Apprentice $26.03
6th Term Apprentice $27.77
7th Term Apprentice $29.50
8th Term Apprentice $31.24


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I said "in general" and I stand by what I said.
> 
> If you have anything other than ranting to refute what I said, please post it.


No ranting. Just facts. So you can "in general" stand however you want, however you do so knowing jack about what happens in Canada.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ewcelectric said:


> No ranting. Just facts. So you can "in general" stand however you want, however you do so knowing jack about what happens in Canada.


What facts? A story about some guy that you know?


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes telling what I make, I suppose is a story of a guy I know. 
"Local" wages were posted. 
So. You decide if $20/ hr less is in general better, or worse.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I think most guys in the union like it.

Probably because most guys who don't like it, don't stay active as an electrician in the union.

So it's not for everyone, but the people it's for, it's good.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ewcelectric said:


> Yes telling what I make, I suppose is a story of a guy I know.
> "Local" wages were posted.
> So. You decide if $20/ hr less is in general better, or worse.


Look sweetheart, I said "In general, you will make more money as an IBEW member than non-union." which is a pretty accurate statement. I then amended that post to say that I didn't realize that the OP was speaking about Canada and it might be different there. No harm, no foul.

Then you come along beating your chest like a big tough guy ranting and raving about ignorance and people educating themselves before spouting bull**** and everything else. You made yourself look like a whining child.

Yet, for someone with such an attitude, you haven't posted a single bit of evidence other than a story about some guy you know leaving the union and your own wage, which you could have pulled out of thin air. Maybe you do make that much, maybe you don't. Either way, it proves nothing.

If you have an issue with me stating that in general the wages for IBEW members is higher, post some proof. Show me where I was wrong, and therefore we could all learn something, that's how adults do things.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweetheart, lmao

What do I have to gain with lying? I guess if it makes you feel better I can post up my pay stub in an open forum, but that would likely make a big shot like you feel worse. There's barely any union companies in the mining sector, the ones that are get paid less. So where I work its the opposite. If you want proof you can likely google search what any union mining company (vale inco) and maybe (xstrata) not sure if they are vs what any non union contractor like Redpath, Cementation, Dumas, DMC or any other one pays. 
So go help yourself if you don't believe me. 

I'm currently working in an EPCM job in Saskatchewan, construction at the mine. 
I work 20 days a month and take home just over 9k. ( varies a bit) So gross would be 40% or more than that more or less, so looking at 150-160k/ yr. 
union companies pay what they pay. Bound by their own rules, so they get paid their local rate. Doesn't matter what the client, and/or EPCM are willing to pay to get the job done on time. 

Maybe in your little world it is as you believe, but since there is a lot you don't know about life, especially up here, I can understand it will be hard for you to follow


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ewcelectric said:


> Sweetheart, lmao
> 
> What do I have to gain with lying? I guess if it makes you feel better I can post up my pay stub in an open forum, but that would likely make a big shot like you feel worse. There's barely any union companies in the mining sector, the ones that are get paid less. So where I work its the opposite. If you want proof you can likely google search what any union mining company (vale inco) and maybe (xstrata) not sure if they are vs what any non union contractor like Redpath, Cementation, Dumas, DMC or any other one pays.
> So go help yourself if you don't believe me.
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

HackWork said:


> :sleep1:


:laughing:

Night night pumpkin


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Ewcelectric said:


> union companies pay what they pay. Bound by their own rules, so they get paid their local rate. Doesn't matter what the client, and/or EPCM are willing to pay to get the job done on time.


Union scale is a minimum. A contractor can pay whatever he wants above scale.
There is no "bound by their own rules."


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Union scale is a minimum. A contractor can pay whatever he wants above scale.
> There is no "bound by their own rules."


The hourly rate is to be the highest of the following:
- the rate that the contractors and the union negotiated for the geographical location where electrical work is performed
- the rate of the local where the employee was dispatched
- however much above and beyond that rate the contractor chooses

for example, lets say an EC named RacHOP hires someone named Ahrkfolt to work in Rio Linda. The pay rate up in Rio Linda is ~36/hr IIRC. But Ahrkfolt is such a competent worker they send him down to San Jose for a week to install some smoke detectors at BrassRail services. Arkfolt is sad that he can't see his kids for a week but he gets $54/hr down there plus a tax-free per diem so he can get a hotel near the BrassRail.

Arkfolt clears through San Jose's hall and gets to work. Later, RacHOP, hires someone name Jacques to help out at BrassRail. The GF at RacHOP has never seen anyone faster with a pair of strippers than Jacques. They decide to send Jacques to Rio Linda to help out for a few days so now Jacques off to Rio Linda. Jacques still gets his $54/hr because he was dispatched out of a higher paying local hall. RacHOP, upholding their good name, will -- of course -- not likely make this a permanent thing, and jacques back to his little abode in alviso.

---

in addition to this example, there are cases where contractors pay above the negotiated rates at their discretion.


----------



## pghsam (Feb 20, 2013)

*Film Student to Electrician?*

Hi, I am currently a film student and will be graduating in the spring of 2014. Obviously, my film degree won't be getting me the greatest jobs, so I've been considering a career as a union electrician with local 5 in Pittsburgh. I think it might be a great way for me to (1) get some steady income and (2) obtain more skills that might be attractive to a production. My main interests in film are cinematography and lighting, so I thought this career choice might be a win-win for me.

I just had a few questions for those of you who have been doing it for a while:
(1)Would working for the union be conducive to these goals I have?
(2)Will it be difficult for me to get into this field with no experience?
(3)Does this line of work have an accepting and comfortable environment (generally) for women?

And, of course, if you have any other advice for me, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

uconduit said:


> The hourly rate is to be the highest of the following:
> - the rate that the contractors and the union negotiated for the geographical location where electrical work is performed
> - the rate of the local where the employee was dispatched
> - however much above and beyond that rate the contractor chooses
> ...


LOL.....Awesome story....I'll be laughing for a while on that one!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Switched said:


> LOL.....Awesome story....I'll be laughing for a while on that one!:laughing::laughing:


Why? I have made over scale many a time.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Why? I have made over scale many a time.


If you lived here, you would understand. Brass Rail is a strip club.....Funny now?

Guess you had to be there....:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

pghsam said:


> Hi, I am currently a film student and will be graduating in the spring of 2014. Obviously, my film degree won't be getting me the greatest jobs, so I've been considering a career as a union electrician with local 5 in Pittsburgh. I think it might be a great way for me to (1) get some steady income and (2) obtain more skills that might be attractive to a production. My main interests in film are cinematography and lighting, so I thought this career choice might be a win-win for me.
> 
> I just had a few questions for those of you who have been doing it for a while:
> (1)Would working for the union be conducive to these goals I have?
> ...


wrong forum, but electrical experience will definetly help getting into production lighting. good luck!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The ******* said:


> Okay i was planning on MAYBE joining ibew in the near future and wanted the opinions on those who are currently employed in or have recently left to reply to this.
> I personally like the way you can choose how much you work and they have work almost all the time, so very little unemployment time. I also like the fact that you get rsp's and benfits in dental and medical. But... The one thing i don't like about job security is that there are some real @ssholes that work with you and dont give a damn about you because they have a guaranteed job.. what do you think?
> -Do/Did you like the way they are run?
> -Do/Did you enjoy working for them?


No one works for the IBEW. A person who has the capability to work as an electrician and wants support in matters that he personally cannot or "just does not want to deal with" can enlist the union to negotiate for him. That is the bottom line...and I am satisfied.


----------



## pghsam (Feb 20, 2013)

papaotis said:


> wrong forum, but electrical experience will definetly help getting into production lighting. good luck!


Well, I thought asking electrical workers about it might be a good start. Thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## zodd (Jan 24, 2021)

Ewcelectric said:


> Sweetheart, lmao
> 
> What do I have to gain with lying? I guess if it makes you feel better I can post up my pay stub in an open forum, but that would likely make a big shot like you feel worse. There's barely any union companies in the mining sector, the ones that are get paid less. So where I work its the opposite. If you want proof you can likely google search what any union mining company (vale inco) and maybe (xstrata) not sure if they are vs what any non union contractor like Redpath, Cementation, Dumas, DMC or any other one pays.
> So go help yourself if you don't believe me.
> ...


Hello there Im currently lv1 electrician apprentice got 3 job offer industrial electrician apprentice at Techmation, IBEW 213 ,some 2 man team resident commercial and renovation, my question here im thinking to turn down IBEW and Techmation job to go with small 2 man team job since i can get expose to lot various work instead of just doing pure labour for industrial and IBEW work. I would like to know about ur opinion because im want later in life can work for myself doing small job and maybe work for industrial/instrumentation company working with some hightech. Also what is the work you do as mining electrician?


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

The ******* said:


> Okay i was planning on MAYBE joining ibew in the near future and wanted the opinions on those who are currently employed in or have recently left to reply to this.
> I personally like the way you can choose how much you work and they have work almost all the time, so very little unemployment time. I also like the fact that you get rsp's and benfits in dental and medical. But... The one thing i don't like about job security is that there are some real @ssholes that work with you and dont give a damn about you because they have a guaranteed job.. what do you think?
> -Do/Did you like the way they are run?
> -Do/Did you enjoy working for them?


I’ve been IBEW for 9yrs. There are assholes everywhere you go. That’s not intrinsic to the union. That being said, I was able to take a month off on unemployment last year when my house was finished being built, when I was ready to go back to work, called my company and they recalled me back to work. Retirement and medical is awesome, didn’t pay a dime when my kid was born. And there is obviously a reason the prevailing wage is based off union scale. I make $50.35hr in Portland metro and most non union guys are making $35-40hr with **** benefits and **** retirement.


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)

The ******* said:


> Okay i was planning on MAYBE joining ibew in the near future and wanted the opinions on those who are currently employed in or have recently left to reply to this.
> I personally like the way you can choose how much you work and they have work almost all the time, so very little unemployment time. I also like the fact that you get rsp's and benfits in dental and medical. But... The one thing i don't like about job security is that there are some real @ssholes that work with you and dont give a damn about you because they have a guaranteed job.. what do you think?
> -Do/Did you like the way they are run?
> -Do/Did you enjoy working for them?


*#1 You don't work for the IBEW. You work for the contractors.*

As for the IBEW?
- a dictatorship
- not transparent
- corrupt
- interested in having more members join for dues money

But if you're OK with the temporary good paying work and don't get involved in the IBEW, you'll do fine.
*Only get involved in the IBEW if you can look the other way and stomach the internal corruption.*


----------

